# Two bunnies Pictures



## RatPirate (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello. Here two rabbits. someone adoption one black.

Rabbit love lying like baby. One all black with white spot on nose. Oneblack half brown.... Unknown names. I am search for good home...
I will more picture. Becasue my caemra was dead battery...






All black with white spot on nose.




All black with brown.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww so cute


----------

